# Keyboard's strange behaviour



## saurabhagrawal (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi, I seem to have the strange problem. My laptop is automatically inserting letter 'i' as and when I start typing (this is a very random behaviour). In many instances when I am not typing this creates nuisance by inserting letter 'i'. I have run almost all the spyware programs available and the latest Mcfee antivirus... nothing detected in registry etc. I am confused what to do... Someone please help me. I need an immediate fix... 

Has anyone ever come across such a problem...


----------



## Ben27 (Jul 31, 2005)

The key "i" must be jammed, if it's not the keyboard might be faulty. :4-dontkno


----------



## saurabhagrawal (Jul 31, 2005)

Ben thanks... but that doesnot seem to be a problem. I tested the keys with keytest.exe availble over net but the problem persits. This was working pretty fine till day before yesterday and moreover this problem is happening in a random manner.. 

Yesterday there was a sever problem with my BIOS... my m/c was not booting up and was automatically entering in to BIOS... and evn after saving teh default values and exiting it was re-entering into BIOS. This problem is n ot htere this mornign a.. I am able to boot the laptop but problem with "i" persists.

Any other suggestions


----------



## Ben27 (Jul 31, 2005)

*Hmm...*

Well I really am not sure. Sorry! Try downloading a free virus scanner called ZoneAlarm. Run a scan and check weather or not you have a virus or a keylogger on your computer. Whatever shows up from the scan delete it. Unless you want to keep the virus on you computer which I think not! -razz: 

If there isn't a virus on your computer I don't know what to suggest. Just wait untill some really clever person comes along. :sayyes: 

Ben27


----------



## mavi_nix (Mar 18, 2006)

I have the same problem,, ı have an omnibook 6000 and its keyboard inserts 'i' ı clean all the parts of the keyboard, it stopped for a month and started again..(and I dont know the problem is this, because keyboard is making this problem whenever it wants,, it makes me crazy.)
If you find the problem tell me.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Ben27 wrote:*


> Try downloading a free virus scanner called ZoneAlarm.


Zone Alarm is a firewall. They do offer an anti-virus program, and free firewall, an internet suite and an anti-spyware version. But I am not familiar with their free virus scan. Can you elaborate?
I also think the keyboard is failing.


----------

